# GGD Studio Cabs



## Frostbite (Feb 12, 2020)

Seems like GGD finally released their Zilla IRs that have been teased in different videos they've done. 

https://www.getgooddrums.com/products/ggd-studio-cabs-zilla-edition


----------



## Ericjutsu (Feb 12, 2020)

already bought it. Sounds great! I hope they come out with another version that has more than just Zilla cabs though.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 13, 2020)

Bought it even though I already have enough IRs to know better. Sounds pretty cool, nothing mind blowing but I like the room mic option.


----------



## RobertVII (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm thinking about picking it up. Seems like the cabs would pair well with the archetype nolly.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 13, 2020)

RobertVII said:


> I'm thinking about picking it up. Seems like the cabs would pair well with the archetype nolly.



I tried it with Nolly and it indeed makes it sound massive compared to the stock IRs and some other 3rd party IRs I've used with it. Kinda funny since both are captured by Nolly.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 16, 2020)

Picked it up. While there are some good IRs here, they really need to iron out some bugs with their stuff. If I load 3 IRs, like use some of their presets, I get cracks and pops randomly and if I load 4 it's just loud static and is in no way usable. This happens if I use the Neural DSP built in IR and 3 IRs in studio cabs as well. It's something about using 4 IRs or more. It almost sounds like it's overloading my computer. I have a 9700k oc'd to 4.8 GHz and 16gb of ram so there should be legit zero configuration I could use to overload my computer.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 16, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> Picked it up. While there are some good IRs here, they really need to iron out some bugs with their stuff. If I load 3 IRs, like use some of their presets, I get cracks and pops randomly and if I load 4 it's just loud static and is in no way usable. This happens if I use the Neural DSP built in IR and 3 IRs in studio cabs as well. It's something about using 4 IRs or more. It almost sounds like it's overloading my computer. I have a 9700k oc'd to 4.8 GHz and 16gb of ram so there should be legit zero configuration I could use to overload my computer.



Have you tried loading 4 IRs in general in some other way, like a generic IR loader? Convolution (IRs) is an extremely demanding process on the CPU. Have you checked a CPU meter? If you are running your buffer/latency at a very low setting for tracking, it is not hard to bring even a powerful computer down with a bunch of IRs. If you want to use this many IRs, see if there is room for you to increase your buffer without noticeable latency (e.g you could go from 3ms to 9ms to reduce CPU usage by ~66%).


----------



## Winspear (Feb 16, 2020)

Ericjutsu said:


> already bought it. Sounds great! I hope they come out with another version that has more than just Zilla cabs though.


I get it , but there's already so many other options for that. Zilla have a ton of variety and there is a gap in the market for a good Zilla library like this.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 16, 2020)

Winspear said:


> Have you tried loading 4 IRs in general in some other way, like a generic IR loader? Convolution (IRs) is an extremely demanding process on the CPU. Have you checked a CPU meter? If you are running your buffer/latency at a very low setting for tracking, it is not hard to bring even a powerful computer down with a bunch of IRs. If you want to use this many IRs, see if there is room for you to increase your buffer without noticeable latency (e.g you could go from 3ms to 9ms to reduce CPU usage by ~66%).


Yeah I've tried two instances of NadIR with two IRs per instance and then the IR built into NeuralDSP and it sounded fine, well, as fine as running 5 IRs can sound lmao


----------



## Avedas (Feb 16, 2020)

The demos sound really good. I already have the Ownhammer Zilla IRs which are awesome but this has some really cool options built into the plugin. Might pick it up if it goes on sale at some point.


----------

